# red inflamed nostril on Livingtonii



## firstx (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anyone know what could cause this? One side is worst than other, can take pic if needed. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Fish don't have nostrils. Do you just mean the area between the lip and the eye?


----------



## firstx (Apr 4, 2010)

:lol: yes, I mean between the lips and eyes. There's a small hole on each side, it looks to be protruding and is red. The fish is acting fine and eating well, tank mates are fine. Thanks.


----------



## firstx (Apr 4, 2010)

Here is a picture of the fish, any clues?


----------



## firstx (Apr 4, 2010)

Livingstonii with growths or swollen spots between lip and eyes, fish is otherwise fine. No feeding or behavior issues, any clue?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

merged multiple threads, afraid I cant help, as I have no idea what caused it


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I have never seen anything like this. Did you just buy this fish?


----------



## firstx (Apr 4, 2010)

no, he was one of my first fish i bought for this tank, i've had it for 3 months. posted on another forum where I was told that fish do have nares/nostrils and this looks like a possibe bacterial infection and I should quarantine the fish and treat with Maracyn 1 and 2. Thanks for your help, no clue why he all of a sudden got this, tank mates are all fine and no new fish have been added to this tank in over 2 months. Only other thing is we put ice cubes in the water when we had 90+ degree weather and the temp of the water was spiking to 84. store bought ice. Hmmm, very strange indeed.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Quarantine the fish and treat with Maracyn 1 and 2. :thumb: I don't see what else it could be. That's not fungal. I've never heard of a parasite that causes that. It looks like the 'nasal' tissue is totally irritated and inflamed. I don't think anything else could cause that.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree - there's a good chance it's bacterial.

I looked up about fish nostrils and they do have something similar to nostrils which are purely for smell, but not connected to their respiratory system. So I guess those "olfactory pits" are what is inflamed in your fish. Maybe you have something smelly in your water? :lol:


----------



## firstx (Apr 4, 2010)

:lol: maybe something smelly but I don't smell it.
I'm getting a 'hospital' tank set up today and will treat with Maracyn.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

some news... one of my fish have the same problem but only on one nostril...


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Seems odd.
Various parts of the country.
Different fish types, all showing the same symptoms,
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=216328
And no answers?
Poke and hope treatments.
After some time, not really sure if the salt treatment on mine did help.
Might have just been my wishful thinking.
Sure would like to know what this is.


----------

